# A Saint of Soul -- How a 12th century saint of soul put female sexuality in words



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

My story on Saint Hildegard, a composer and healer of soul. 
I'd love for you to read it.

*How a 12th century saint of soul put female sexuality in words*


I'll be putting this up shortly on my classical music website. 
Do subscribe if you like. I will.

On Facebook

On Google Plus


----------

